# State Snapps



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Anyone going friday? I'm in..plenty tackle , good for expenses, etc seasoned salty....832-385-0812


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

What port?


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

awesum said:


> What port?


Freeport


----------

